# Where to Buy Weejuns



## Bebop15 (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find a list of Bass outlet stores on the internet? Or, does anyone know of an outlet chain which carries Weejuns? I basically need to try shoes on before I buy, so ordering of the web is out.

Thanks


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I won a brand new made in the USA pair on Ebay


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

Though you said that you didn't want to buy them on the internet, zappos.com has a generous return policy, you can print out your own shipping label as well, just order two pairs and send back the one that doesn't fit.

Perhaps this Weejun?:


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

wolfhound986 said:


> Though you said that you didn't want to buy them on the internet, zappos.com has a generous return policy, you can print out your own shipping label as well, just order two pairs and send back the one that doesn't fit.
> 
> Perhaps this Weejun?:


They're $97 on Zappos, ~$50 at any Bass outlet. They also have them at DSW.

https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&so...+factory+outlet+new+york,+ny&btnG=Search+Maps There's your best bet IMO.


----------



## Bebop15 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone, will probably try DSW, there's one relatively nearby.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Most Chelsea Premium Outlets have a Bass store. Here's a link to find an outlet nearest you: https://www.premiumoutlets.com/centers/

Cheers.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Bebop15 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a list of Bass outlet stores on the internet? Or, does anyone know of an outlet chain which carries Weejuns? I basically need to try shoes on before I buy, so ordering of the web is out.
> 
> Thanks


Try Harriman or Riverhead malls. Macy's may carry them and you can try them on for size then order via the mail.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

videocrew said:


> They're $97 on Zappos, ~$50 at any Bass outlet. They also have them at DSW.


E-shoes has them for $85, and also carries narrow and wide sizes, which are often difficult to find in the outlets: https://www.e-shoes.com/menbasweej.html


----------



## mommatook1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Reddington said:


> Most Chelsea Premium Outlets have a Bass store. Here's a link to find an outlet nearest you: https://www.premiumoutlets.com/centers/
> 
> Cheers.


I had no idea those outlet malls were a chain... I used to live near the one in Camarillo, CA and loved it. Looks like I'll be able to access the one in Leesburg after my next move. Thanks!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Reddington said:


> Most Chelsea Premium Outlets have a Bass store. Here's a link to find an outlet nearest you: https://www.premiumoutlets.com/centers/
> 
> Cheers.


Not intending to hijack the thread but, why is it the Bass outlet stores never seem to carry the tan Weejuns (Logans) and only carry them in black or burgundy brush-off leather?

Sorry for any distraction from the original topic!


----------



## Bebop15 (Jul 16, 2008)

Not too sure. Perhaps Bass actually produces less Logans?


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Bebop15 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a list of Bass outlet stores on the internet? Or, does anyone know of an outlet chain which carries Weejuns? I basically need to try shoes on before I buy, so ordering of the web is out.
> 
> Thanks


If you are in NY and have reason to travel East: Bellport Outlets on 27 in Bellport, or Tanger in Riverhead at the terminus of 495.
The former is about to close I think. The latter has more other stores to see and is on the way to wine country.


----------



## Delafield (Jan 14, 2008)

The Bass outlet in Secaucus had them last time I checked.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Not intending to hijack the thread but, why is it the Bass outlet stores never seem to carry the tan Weejuns (Logans) and only carry them in black or burgundy brush-off leather?


I think that Bass makes specific merchandise for the outlet. These are not store seconds/overstocks, but a chosen sub set of full offerings for outlets.


----------



## Bebop15 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks very much to everyone for their help: hopefully I'll be the owner of a pair soon.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I saw them this weekend at the Tanger Outlets for $65 but that may have been a sale for just yesterday.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

dwebber18 said:


> I saw them this weekend at the Tanger Outlets for $65 but that may have been a sale for just yesterday.


That's very much par for the course at the outlet stores, maybe even a little on the high side.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree that it is a little high. That was the outlet in Sevierville, TN where as the outlet in St. Augustine, FL usually has a little better price on them. However, I did a search online and they are more expensive than the outlet, but there are a number of them on ebay that may offer a good deal for you if you are lucky and have a common size, unlike me unfortunately.


----------



## techchallenge (May 30, 2008)

I have only seen the cordovan-colored versions at the outlets as well, but you could probably find an outlet listing on the web and make a few calls.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks to all who provided feedback on the availability of tan calf Logans in the outlet stores. If I can't find a discounted pair, I just might have to pay full price and buy a pair from Zappos...at least it's free shipping!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

dwebber18 said:


> I saw them this weekend at the Tanger Outlets for $65 but that may have been a sale for just yesterday.


When I got mine, they were under $30, wait until a better sale comes along...which should be in a day or two 

Brian


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Haven't the (current) Bass weejuns been deemed hopeless and unworthy?

I was under the impression they were ultra-low grade, or even faux leather or something dreadful.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Being a young guy I don't remember the greatness of the vintage weejuns but I can imagine they were great. I tried on an outlet pair and they were quite comfortable however they were a little wide in the toe box, but not too bad. I wouldn't pay $100 for them but $50 or less might be a good price for whats being offered.


----------



## smoothie (Jul 4, 2008)

Delafield said:


> The Bass outlet in Secaucus had them last time I checked.


Thanks for this info!


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Strangely enough, this weekend i saw Weejuns at Journeys a youngish shoe store at my local mall. They also had a pair of Eastland blucher mocs I haven't seen aywhere else in years.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

StevenRocks said:


> Strangely enough, this weekend i saw Weejuns at Journeys a youngish shoe store at my local mall. They also had a pair of Eastland blucher mocs I haven't seen aywhere else in years.


Wow...I guess the "preppy look" is back, yet again. I wonder if they'll tie the laces into that corkscrew "Eastland knot" this time around? :icon_smile:


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

The Weejuns are definitely at Journey's. I also saw some nice Sperry's and a pair of dirty bucks, I believe by Bass as well. The weejuns seemed to be the exact same pair as sold at the Bass outlet so I'm thinking they only produce one quality level. The outlet does have better pricing for the same pair than journeys or that I have seen online.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Leavitt/Logan and Larson models. I've seen the burgundy models in a store recently and they are much more reddish than in the photos below.

https://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bassleavettloganlarsonve2.jpg


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the burgundy ones I have seen in store, I think they have a nice color. I like to brown ones more though, but I haven't seen them anywhere first hand, they dont seem to be too popular.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's another online source for Weejuns (and Sebago):


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

dwebber18 said:


> I like the burgundy ones I have seen in store, I think they have a nice color. I like to brown ones more though, but I haven't seen them anywhere first hand, they dont seem to be too popular.


Be careful with these. I had a burgundy pair that I had picked up at a Bass outlet mall store. They looked ok, but the leather was so stiff that they shoes never broke in and they squeaked whenever I walked as though they were made of plastic. I got rid of them. They were the first pair of shoes I ever discarded before their time had come.

On the other hand, an outlet mall pair in pair lasted me years, went through two new sets of heels, etc. Good shoes. Got rid of those too, though.

Bass just isn't that quality of shoe, though I know how dedicated most people on this list are to them. Go for Sebago.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

*Here you go. . . .*

Bass Outlets listed here (may be just one chain of outlet malls and there may be others, but this is the one that has the Bass Outlet in my area). Link has hyperlinks to specific stores:

Bass
Albertville Premium Outlets - Albertville, MN (Minneapolis/St. Paul area) 
Allen Premium Outlets - Allen, TX (Dallas area) 
Aurora Farms Premium Outlets - Aurora, OH (Cleveland area) 
Camarillo Premium Outlets - Camarillo, CA (Los Angeles area) 
Carlsbad Premium Outlets - Carlsbad, CA (San Diego area) 
Carolina Premium Outlets - Smithfield, NC (Raleigh area) 
Chicago Premium Outlets - Aurora, IL (Chicago area) 
Clinton Crossing Premium Outlets - Clinton, CT (Connecticut Shoreline) 
The Crossings Premium Outlets - Tannersville, PA (Pocono Mountains area) 
Crossville Outlet Center - Crossville, TN (Nashville area) 
Desert Hills Premium Outlets - Cabazon, CA (Palm Springs area) 
Edinburgh Premium Outlets - Edinburgh, IN (Indianapolis area) 
Factory Stores at North Bend - North Bend, WA (Seattle area) 
Folsom Premium Outlets - Folsom, CA (Sacramento / Gold Country) 
Gilroy Premium Outlets - Gilroy, CA (San Jose area) 
Houston Premium Outlets - Cypress, TX (Northwest of Houston) 
Jackson Premium Outlets - Jackson, NJ (Central Jersey region ) 
Jersey Shore Premium Outlets - Tinton Falls, NJ (Jersey Shore region) 
Johnson Creek Premium Outlets - Johnson Creek, WI (Between Madison & Milwaukee) 
Las Americas Premium Outlets - San Diego, CA (San Diego) 
Las Vegas Premium Outlets - Las Vegas, NV (North of the Strip) 
Leesburg Corner Premium Outlets - Leesburg, VA (Washington D.C. area) 
Liberty Village Premium Outlets - Flemington, NJ (Central New Jersey) 
Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets - Michigan City, IN (Chicago area) 
North Georgia Premium Outlets - Dawsonville, GA (Atlanta area) 
Orlando Premium Outlets - Orlando, FL (Orlando area) 
Osage Beach Premium Outlets - Osage Beach, MO (Lake of the Ozarks area) 
Petaluma Village Premium Outlets - Petaluma, CA (San Francisco Area / Sonoma Wine Country) 
Philadelphia Premium Outlets - Limerick, PA (Philadelphia area) 
Rio Grande Valley Premium Outlets - Mercedes, TX (Rio Grande Valley) 
Round Rock Premium Outlets - Round Rock, TX (Austin area) 
Seattle Premium Outlets - Tulalip, WA (North of Seattle) 
St. Augustine Premium Outlets - St. Augustine, FL (Northeast Florida) 
Vacaville Premium Outlets - Vacaville, CA (Between San Francisco & Sacramento) 
Waikele Premium Outlets - Waipahu, HI (Honolulu area) 
Waterloo Premium Outlets - Waterloo, NY (Finger Lakes region) 
Woodbury Common Premium Outlets - Central Valley, NY (NYC area) 
Wrentham Village Premium Outlets - Wrentham, MA (Boston area)

Bass Shoes
Columbia Gorge Premium Outlets - Troutdale, OR (Portland area) 
The Crossings Premium Outlets - Tannersville, PA (Pocono Mountains area) 
Gilroy Premium Outlets - Gilroy, CA (San Jose area) 
Las Vegas Outlet Center - Las Vegas, NV (South end of Strip)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks to all who provided feedback on the availability of tan calf Logans in the outlet stores. If I can't find a discounted pair, I just might have to pay full price and buy a pair from Zappos...at least it's free shipping!


Picked a pair up of the Tan calf Logans from Online Shoes, stacking 25% and 10% discounts and free shipping to boot. Final cost ... $62! Perhaps not great shoes but, certainly a good value at $62.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

E, where di you get the coupon codes and discounts?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^Online Shoes sent me an email offering, I guess because of past purchases, offering a 25% discount, if I would come back and renew our relationship. On their site I noticed that they were offering 10% off, in one registered their account with them. After I couldn't get the discounts to stack, making an online purchase, I called and the customer service rep did it for me...a real nice lady, I think her name was Renee!


----------



## Prepstyle (Jul 13, 2007)

*Price Jump on Weejuns in outlet store*

Warning. The sticker price went up from $85 to $110.

Depending on whatever discounts they always have, you will get them cheaper. I paid about $65, but you used to be able to get them for closer to $40.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah they definitely did go up when I went to the outlet to get some, but $75 isn't a good deal on them for me. Luckily last night I won an ebay auction for some new Sebago Cayman II for $40 inclusive of shipping. Also on the topic, you can look for Tanger outlets as well as they have Bass stores there too. https://www.tangeroutlet.com/center The 2 outlet sites usually let you research for sales and discounts by shopping center so you can get a feel for the sales before you make a trip.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I looked at some brand-new Weejuns just today and found them to me basically...well, crap. They were clearly far inferior to the ones I bought back in 1999/2000 and which were made in El Salvador (the ones I dismantled). However, those were still worth the money and were solid, solid shoes. The new ones have no shape at all (they must be using water balloons as lasts) and seemed like completely different shoes. I cannot recommend the new ones, unless you get them on deep sale.


----------



## srgprod (Aug 23, 2008)

Nordstrom Rack has them for $ 39.00



Bebop15 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a list of Bass outlet stores on the internet? Or, does anyone know of an outlet chain which carries Weejuns? I basically need to try shoes on before I buy, so ordering of the web is out.
> 
> Thanks


----------

